# Router mit Proxy Server verbinden?



## GuiNeSz (15. April 2007)

Hallo,

Ich versuche schon seit langer zeit meinen Router(Netgear FVS 338 Pro Save VPN) mit meinem Proxy Server zu verbinden doch leider ohne erfolg!
Kann mir hier jemand bitte eine ausführliche anleitung schreiben wie genau ich den router und den server konfigurieren muss?


----------



## Sinac (15. April 2007)

Was denn für eine ausführliche Anleitung?
IP-Einstellungen am Router vornehmen, IP-Einstellungen am Proxyserver vornehmen, physikalische Verbindung herstellen - fertig.

Müsstest vielleicht etwas ausführlicher erklären was du vor hast.


----------



## GuiNeSz (17. April 2007)

es soll nur ein pc hinter dem server stehen,die anderen 2 sollen eine freie leitung über das router erhalten....wie konfiguriere ich das?


----------



## Sinac (17. April 2007)

Du konfigurierst alle Systeme (PCs, Proxy und Router) so, dass sie im gleichen Subnet sind über den Router Zugriff ins Internet haben. Auf dem einen PC trägst du nun den Server als Proxy ein, kommt halt drauf an welche Applikationen du über den Proxy laufen lassen möchtest und welches OS du verwendest. Wenn der eine PC auf keinen Fall Daten an dem Proxy vorbei übertragen darf trägst du an diesem entweder keine default Route über den Router ins Internet ein oder beschränkt den Zugriff mit der Firewall auf dem Router.

*Wichtig:*
Wenn wir dir helfen sollen, was wir natürlich alle gerne machen, dann halte dich an die Netiquette! Dazu gehört unter anderem, dass du korrekte deutsche Rechtschreibung verwendest, Groß- und Kleinschreibung vorallem, und dir vielleicht nicht alle Informationen aus der Nase ziehen lässt - also in diesem Fall welches oS verwendest du, welche Software, etwas detailierter beschreiben was du vor hast etc.

Wilkommen bei Tutorials.de
Sinac


----------

